

What is truth? - benwr
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=2104

======
telemachos
Matchbook cover version (his words): _All truth claims can be unpacked as
predictions._

You'll have a lot of trouble if you try to use this as a _complete_ or
_comprehensive_ theory of truth, as the blog's first two comments point out.
(First comment asks, "What about (putatively true) statements concerning the
past?" Second comment asks, "What about math?")

He tips his hat at the bottom to Pierce, but the piece just feels thin, for
lack of a better word. There's not a lot of meat on the assertions.

~~~
billswift
Actually, his primary definition is _truth is what makes the future less
surprising_ , which is far more general than your quote. It works even where
there is not enough information to _predict_ the future.

